# Hello from North Dakota



## Toryjo (Feb 4, 2008)

Hello all, my name is Vicky and I live in Fargo, ND. I am married and have three children. All of us are really into archery. My husband and son have gone to a lot of archery 3d shoots but myself i have yet to shoot at them i usually carried our youngest around the course...lol... But this year our youngest is 2 and she can walk her self and what not. My 5 year old is really excited she just got a new mini genesis bow a couple of weeks ago and is doing great. Well any ways hello from the freezer....aka... ND.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

*welcome*

Welcome Toryjo - and good luck as you get into the shoots!


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Vicky. Have fun here.


----------



## frankenstien (Aug 7, 2006)

Hello from the other freezer MINN-E-SOTA:high5::high5:


----------



## Ironhunter (Sep 25, 2006)

Well Hello, I also live in Fargo and welcome to AT


----------



## Blankenship (May 1, 2005)

I live in Beulah, ND its about 3 hours west of fargo. Welcome to AT this place is awesome!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome aboard. Have fun @ the shoots


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT fellow NDer


----------



## Flat-Broke (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome! :darkbeer:


----------



## grumpygregg (Aug 21, 2007)

wellcome aboard. I am glad to hear you bought her a genesis bow the other one was not cutting it. just watch out that she does not out shoot big brother. Probably see you at the scheels shoot. are you shooting? or just the other half? Have fun.


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to At


----------

